# C. nurii, always in my collection, never growing.



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I have this interesting crypt long time ago, but never got reasonable results. Always looked as a little plantlets with 2 or 3 leaves.


















After a year in the pot and one re-potting (for improving the soil), moss flooded the surface of the pot. After seeing nurii stay alive under the moss I cut it and it´s sending new full-coloured leaves.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am a new Crypts. hobbyist. And C. nurii is in my collection. I keep it for around 130 days. I'd like to share my picture with you.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Jazz nice one. Do you add any fert to it?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Kevin;

Nice looking Crypts on your blog. I like the Kota Tinggi, x timaghensis, and thwaitesii.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

I add "MagAmp K" in the substrate, and "HYPONeX" in the water. These fert make the Cryps. grows very nice.

And thank you for visiting my blog. Wish you could give me some suggestion.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I love using moss underneath my Crypts. I find it helps to keep mold and fungus from appearing.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey guys some times I feel I am invisible, 2 month this thread with no replies waiting for your opinion... 


kevin120477, Nice crypt, looks healthy, can you speak us about the soil or substrate you are using?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

My C. nurii was looking like Xema's until I added an iron rich root tab under it. Its almost
tripled in size since then and growing larger - though not yet at the plant size that Kevin has
a picture up of.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry Xema. I was checking the post at work and your pictures don't show here (I think because of the firewall) but Kevin's on his blog do. Go figure. Anyway, I'll take a look tonight. I can tell you right now without even seeing them, your nurii looks much better than mine.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Xema, 

About the substrate, I mix up with Aqua Soil-Amazonia, Aqua Soil-Malaya, peat moss and small gravel. I add about 2g of "MagAmp k" into the substrate. That's all. 

About the setup of my tank, I will make a brief when I have time.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Xema;

Your nurii looks better since you repotted it. I would add a root fertilizer like Ghazanfar said and see how that works.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

DelawareJim said:


> Kevin;
> 
> Nice looking Crypts on your blog. I like the Kota Tinggi, x timaghensis, and thwaitesii.
> 
> ...


Hello Jim

Thank you for visiting my blog.  
And sorry about that my blog is in Chinese. 
That will make you could not read what I am saying there.

sp. Kota Tinggi, xtimahensis and thwaitesii are also my favorite plants. 
If there have any chance, I'd like to collect all of the regionally species of each Crypts. :mrgreen:


----------

